# Player/DM looking for a game in Oklahoma City



## Belares (Jan 11, 2007)

I am on the lookout again for a weekly game and if you want to start a new group or need another player in your ongoing group, I would be interested. I can play anytime after 4:30 pm during the week (except thurs. and Fridays as i am off so anytime during those 2 days) or 3:30 pm on weekends. I am mostly interested in 3.5 DnD but can try anything else if I like, it i will play! Contact me at marcmit@yahoo.com.

As of right now we will be doing a 3.5DnD game on Wednsday night after 4:30pm till whenever so if interested contact me. Thanks.


----------

